# More Pond fish shots.



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i did kinda of a "Mojo" design.. it was the easiest and cheepest rout to making caves..

here is the main shot.










here is my New female jag.. shes 10 years old and about 13+ inches.
her Fins are perrenatly torn....


























here she is with my male.. he likes to push her around a little bit.. he has calmed WAY down sence the introduction...


















and the male him self.. hes a Pimp fosho! lol










and the BIg focker him self!









i have mass more pics.. check them out at

http://ImageEvent.com/neal/updatedpond


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i love that rtc


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

how much does it cost to set up something like that?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

1700.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i was going to make one much larger with in a couple months.. but the bike set me back a while.. .lololol


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

10 years!!! the jag is lush!!!
love the rtc, he loks really bulky now.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice setup you have there!! abundant collection too


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very very nice dude!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

dude i think that you go the best set up. and the most $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

is that one of those "show" koi ponds? nice pond man. i would love to have the space for something like that. indoor ponds are dope.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

if i had a big enough tank or pond then i would get a rtc


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thats awesome dude...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

always a pleasure checkin out pics of your pond nice


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

bastard quit posting all these pond pics your making me jealous


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

glad you dudes like them!


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

i was just curious ...how many gallon of water is it holding?..
is it siting in your garage?..


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Yeah damn that is awesome! How many gallons you figure you have in there and what do you use to filtration?


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

make no mistake, id fish it.









mmmm catfish


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

thats awsome


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

abihsot911 said:


> i was just curious ...how many gallon of water is it holding?..
> is it siting in your garage?..


2,000g. Its 10 feet in diameter and 2 or 3 feet deep. Its in his garage.

he uses a couple large (like40g/50g) plastic trashcans as sumps. I don't recall what type of motor is running them.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks for all the compliments..

i have around 2000g of water including filtration.. currently i have a Large wetdry and a large settling basin for filtration..

NO mechanical filtration or chemical.. just bio, and check out that water!!

CLEAR!!

woohoo.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

can you post detailed pics on the filtration, etc?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

so u have like 200 gallons of biomedia or sumtin in the trash cans or wats the deal wit that (i have quite a bit of room in my basement and im quite interested lol)probly a lil smaller like 1500 gal max cuz im on a budget cuz im winding up not goin to the bahamas this year ...... damn mom forbade me to go cuz of those damn terrorists.... sooooo wat kinda heater and filtratiosn and other miscalaneous supplies ddi u need?and yes i have a suink in my basement (large restaraunt style sink) taht can handle water achanges and such


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i keep puting off the filtration post.. lol..

I WILL do it tonight.. ill post it in the Pic gallery... check it out there.. probly in 8 hours it will be up..


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

wut do u feed a large rtc like that ????? also how much , and its must be a biotch doing water changes / water bill??? any details on that


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i feed him hotdogs.. he eats like 8 a weak..

i only do water changes 1-2 times a month.. around 500-1000 gallons.. im on a well so no price for water..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hot dogs?








That can't be healthy (although he looks great!)

Man, your water change amounts are bigger than 99% of people's tanks!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice done pbass..but you need an arow in that tank...oh yeah


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i have around 2000g of water including filtration.. currently i have a Large wetdry and a large settling basin for filtration..


Exactly how many gallons do the fish have to swim in though? Saying that it's 2,000 gallons including filtration is like measuring your member starting at your asshole...









I'm not saying that it's small, by far, but it'd be nice to know how big the pond really is...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dracofish said:


> is like measuring your member starting at your asshole...:laugh:


 damn thats not how you do it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> Saying that it's 2,000 gallons including filtration is like measuring your member starting at your asshole...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > i have around 2000g of water including filtration.. currently i have a Large wetdry and a large settling basin for filtration..
> ...


 is that how you measure rich?

the pond its self is around 1600-1700 gallons.

Hows your Sump comming long?


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Hot Dogs!!?!??? C'mon man you can do better than that. Nice Pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that is just way to sweet


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 It's coming slowly but surely. Pond stuff comes after bills, so we can only buy stuff when we have extra money. We don't have anybody to buy stuff for us, ya know?

The pond itself is completed and so is the overflow. We have all the components to finish it except for the stuff we're going to use in the basement for support. That's cheap enough though.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I love verbal warfare :laugh:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

acestro said:


> > Saying that it's 2,000 gallons including filtration is like measuring your member starting at your asshole...


 lol thats great


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

why dont you go mow some Lawns, like around the neighborhood?.... it will be like a second income for you.. and use that income to suply your fish needs!!!!!

mowing lawns is perfect for you draco! its right up your ally, especialy now that the sun is starting to come out more and the grass is groing faster. instead of sitting home doing nothing, you could go add an extra income to the system!!!

now THATS an idea!!!!!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> why dont you go mow some Lawns, like around the neighborhood?.... it will be like a second income for you.. and use that income to suply your fish needs!!!!!
> 
> mowing lawns is perfect for you draco! its right up your ally, especialy now that the sun is starting to come out more and the grass is groing faster. instead of sitting home doing nothing, you could go add an extra income to the system!!!
> 
> now THATS an idea!!!!!


What the f*ck are you talking about? Not only is there a foot of snow on the ground here, I certainly don't have time to go out snowblowing or mowing peoples' lawns...I do work a full time job, run a household, manage two websites, and take care of lots of fish and reptiles, thank you very much...









That's what life is like in the real world...too bad you don't have a clue where that is...

I think I just got ya with this statement, even though it was a joke, but whatever...


dracofish said:


> Saying that it's 2,000 gallons including filtration is like measuring your member starting at your asshole...:laugh:


All I wanted to know was how big the pond itself was and you get all pissy.

And no, Rich doesn't need to be measured that way. Hit a little too close to home for you though?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

wow!?! hey there draco i wasnt attacking you here..

i remember reading a post on Pfish where it said you were a stay at home wife while rich brought in the income..

did you get a job now? gratz!!!! moving into the real world now huh? right on! have you moved out from your parrents house, into the real world? or still living at home.. it sux does it not?

where do you live? it has been nice over here in WA state.. hell, i mowed the lawn a few days ago.. (wooot!! 10 bucks in my pocket for 2 hours of work! not bad i think... it all adds up, ya know?)

here is another idea.. instead of spending a few hours a night on the Forums, you could clean dishes or such at a diner! just think.. go 1 month with-out 3 hours of internet surfing but instead washing dishes at 8 bucks an hour! Use your time normaly spent(3 hours was a geus,) on the net doing dishes for 1 month and you will make around 650-700 bucks, Not to mention all the weight you will lose!!!! in 1 month you could pay for all the shibby you need to finish the pond!! after the first month, and you get your money.. finish the pond and then you can relax..

simple as that!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> And no, Rich doesn't need to be measured that way. Hit a little too close to home for you though?


 what the hell is up with your BS...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > And no, Rich doesn't need to be measured that way. Hit a little too close to home for you though?
> ...


You're the one that asked...


Peacock said:


> is that how you measure rich?


And you forgot to quote the







emote, which would signify that the statement it followed was a joke...

BTW, I've always had a job. I haven't not had a job since I was 15. I said before that my ultimate dream is to be able to make enough money with the Beardies to be able to quit my job and work at home. Rich may make more money than I do, but that doesn't make me a "stay at home wife." We aren't even married! Try to read properly next time! I guess you didn't know, since you aren't allowed on many of the boards anymore, but we've been living on our own for almost a year now. As for being on the computer, well, we all need some entertainment now and again. I get up, clean the house, feed the animals, go to work, feed some more animals, surf the net a bit, go to bed, and then repeat another day. Some people zone out in front of the TV before they go to bed. I use the 'puter. Is that so bad? All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy, right? Why don't you stop lecturing me about what I do with my time and try doing something constructive with yours? Do you have a job? Did you work for that pond in your garage?

Like I said before, the last thing I wanted to do was start something with you. All I wanted to know was the size of the pond itself and you're the one that got all bent out of shape...why, I have no idea. 1,600 gallons is still pretty damn big...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

go to different corners of the room kids.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> try doing something constructive


 ya ok.. im not constructive at all.. infact i sit at home all day and smoke dope.. ya.. thats what i do!!!!!!!







ya, instead of reading reference books and learning about everything i can, i sit at home and just smoke dope.. Ya, i dont go to school. i just sit at home and smoke my weed...

get over it. Some of us have it easy while OTHERS dont. Its how life works. just because you have a "HARD" life, does not mean you LIVE a productive life while the people who have it easy dont. Define productive.... Define the word.. dont give your opinion.. getting up and doing the SAME thing day after day is NOT productive. your not acomplishing anything but sticking to the routine.. Just because your life is a totaly bore does not mean you have to talk trash about the others who are fortunate enough to have enjoyment in their life.

have you ever thought about WHY your life is so hard? because you MAKE it hard. maybe in school you should have thought about how you want to live your life.. and instead of hanging out with your friends, you should have been productive and studdied up.. maybe if you did that (LIKE ME), you wouldnt be living your "HARD" life with no future... especialy with out a degree.

i bet you talk smack about people who have a great body or about people who own nice cars or big houses.

You personly cannot offer me anything in the way of knowledge or help (only with my english skillz).. so just dont post in my threads please if your going to be like you are.









now if you ask a question, with OUT the sarcastic BS i will answere as best i can.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

:laugh: This is getting pretty good


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

well it shouldnt get good.. there shouldnt be this BS to start with.. very sad how some people judge others because they are more fortunate.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Very funny stuff guys. C'mon Draco bust his ass about the hot dogs.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this thread is no longer about pond pics, unfortunatly.


----------

